# Mint



## nublynn

Hi,

I have a question, will Mint plants hurt goats if they eat them, 
I have them in the yard that i made for my new little kids lamancha's, is it better for me to remove them from their yard or will this not hurt them if they do eat them?

please let me know,

Thank you!
Lynn


----------



## freedomstarfarm

should be fine but every new feed in moderation. If you see them eating a ton I would back them off.


----------



## Zarafia

Its on the FiasCo list as edible, but as Logan cautioned, all new things in moderation.


----------



## nublynn

Thank you!


----------



## Zarafia

I just read this, which I thought was interesting:

Mint is a source of dietary fiber, protein, vitamin C, A, B6, Thiamin, Niacin, Zinc, Riboflavin, Folate, Iron, Potassium, Calcium, Copper and Manganese.

Peppermint is highly regarded as a carminative. It helps relax intestinal muscles, relieves flatulence, stimulates digestive juices, and soothes nausea. Peppermint tea is also sometimes taken to relieve menstrual cramps, and to relieve stress-headaches. Externally, (because of a high menthol content) it can be used to relieve itching and inflammations, to relax tense muscles, and help clear nasal congestion.


----------



## milkmaid

Mint is perfectly fine. My goats eat it through the fence. If they are dairy goats, it will help their milk production.
Like others said, it's good in moderation.


----------



## Zarafia

I actually just love mint. I'm propigating cuttings of it now to plant around my house and garden because it supposedly repels pests and I love the smell. 
If I get enough of it going I'll definitely share it with my goaties .


----------



## lissablack

Letting them eat it is probably also the only way to get rid of it. I had mint in one house I lived in, and it travelled 50 feet under rock (with Plastic). If it gets established it is amazingly invasive. Goats can get rid of bindweed, and it is good for them too.


----------



## Zarafia

Actually here in FL it isn't such a pest. I guess the heat and humidity keep it in check. I have to take care of it for it to survive all year.
I remember finding it wild in Upstate NY as a kid on vacation and I've loved it ever since.


----------



## willybob

I was reading a goat book and there our recipes for goat treats and one had peppermint in it . so do goats like pepper mint?


----------



## willybob141

I was reading a goat book and there our recipes for goat treats and one had peppermint in it . so do goats like pepper mint?


----------



## goathiker

Mine love Peppermint. It and Spearmint grow wild here. They are about the first plants they clear out every summer.


----------



## lottsagoats

I have a variety of mints growing all over my property- peppermint, spearmint, lemon balm, cat mint, and cat nip. I also have Sweet Annie growing too. All are very invasive and have taken over my yard! The goats refuse to eat any of them.

Mints and Sweet Annie (a wormwood family member) will help keep some insects at bay. I have no problems with ticks at all when the Sweet Annie breaks ground. It acts as a tick repellant. The yard smells WONDERFUL when I mow and it does help to keep skeeters and black flies to a minimum when I run them over and they release that smell. 

I love to grab a leaf from the Peppermint and Lemon balm plants and just nibble on them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Zarafia said:


> Actually here in FL it isn't such a pest. I guess the heat and humidity keep it in check. I have to take care of it for it to survive all year.
> I remember finding it wild in Upstate NY as a kid on vacation and I've loved it ever since.


Hahaha...I love my mint bushes! I didn't realize it was invasive or wild here...I planted it! :doh:


----------

